# Po Boy Power Draw Bar for the PM935



## bretthl (Apr 4, 2020)

Not much to say here except I have a better spring coming.  Use a 12 point 3/4" impact socket.  I ordered a nice Ingersol Rand butterfly impact and realized there was no clean way of mounting it and it delivers way more torque than necessary.  There was a crack in the housing at the nose so I returned it.




The lesser brand was 1/4 the price and has a nose more adaptable for mounting.




For added stability I mounted a steel bushing (JB's your Uncle) -




All the parts and pieces (the base and risers are 1018, the bushings are Al-Bronze and all else 6061) -




assembled -




Mounted and tested.  I like it, balance is good, no binding.  Spring is so-so and will replace.  60 psi through 3/8" is sufficient torque.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2020)

I keep thinking I want to make one with a pneumatic cylinder to push it down and all that. But this is style sure would be easier to build.. Nice job!


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice simple good looking tool.


----------



## aliva (Apr 8, 2020)

aliva said:


> Here are pics of the one I built a couple of years ago with a CP 3/8 drive butterfly ratchet wrench. I added the push button valves just to be different, they work great.


----------

